# GSD print tire cover



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Anyone know of places where to get a spare wheel cover with a GSD print, were you can also add additional lettering?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I Googled 'custom tire cover' and this was the first hit:

http://www.sparetirecovers.com/

They even have ones with a photograph on them!


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

Thanks, Laurie!
I've seen them before, but they don't have a cover already up with a GSD print (or better several to choose from <g>)- I'd have to upload my own photo ($$).


----------

